# How many shows?



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Quick question:

For those of you that show, about how many shows per year do you do?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you talking Breed ring or Obedience ring or agility or....... 

For Obedience I showed 3 times.. and after 2 blues and a red titled my dog. Went if 4 more times and stopped for now.

_Hope_ to go to three in the spring and title her CDX... Open A and may show her in open for a bit (1X a month?) while I train for utility after she titles.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

This past year, I did exactly 12 days of AKC agility (6 in the Spring, 6 in the Fall) and 4 days of APDT Rally (2 in April, 2 in August).

This coming year, our schedule is going to be a little tighter:

- At least 6 days of APDT Rally (4 in January, likely some more in August)
- About 20 days of AKC Agility (still split in half Spring & Fall)
- and MAYBE some UKC Obedience.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> Are you talking Breed ring or Obedience ring or agility or.......


Sorry, I should have been more clear! 

I meant breed ring shows (I'm starting in March with one of my dogs), but having ideas about agility/obedience is helpful, too, since I should be competing at the end of next year with my other dog


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I expect to start trialling (agility) my youngster 2-4 days a month starting in March until the end of May. After that it could be 4-8 days a month until November. Everything will depend on how well she is doing and of course what I can afford lol. Right now we are hitting about 2 days a month of fun matches/training runs.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

In my area we have reasonable access to 65 conformation shows. I go to about half of those shows, but it varies depending on my schedule, who's judging, and what the entry is.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have averaged roughly 10 breed ring shows a year with Hawkeye.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We went to probably 10-15 show weekends, which equates to about 20-30 actual shows (each day counts as a different show).


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot! In the Tri State Area (NY,NJ CT) I can find a show within 3 hours of us almost every weekend If I go out to PA or DE, Maryland we have even more shows to go to. Pretty much I try to find shows twice a month


----------

